# Most of my stuff



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Right I have been out with the camera this morning. I would say this is about 75% of my stuff, here goes:










Hardware:
- Kranzle HD 7/120 Pressure Washer,
- Aeoulus touchless dryer.
- George 3 in 1 vacuum cleaner
- 4.5m x 3m heavy duty pop up shelter.










L.S.P's: 
- Raceglaze Black Label Kit.
- Werkstat Carnauba kit.
- Werkstat Acrylic Kit.
- Blackfire Wet Ice Over Fire Kit.
- Duragloss, 105, 111 and 601.
- Tiki glaze, QD and wax.
- Mer Hybrid Wax.
- AG HD wax.
- Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub.
- Dodo Juice Orange Crush.
- CG Pete's 53.
- CG XXX.
- DP Max Wax.










Bulk Products: 
- VP Orange Pre-wash.
- VP AP Interior.
- AS G101.
- AS Tardis.
- Wolf's Decon Gel.
- VP Bilberry.
- VP Citrus Bling.
- Meguiars Hyper Dressing










Other Products:
- Gtech C4, C5, G1, G2, G4.
- California Scents Air Fresheners.
- Raceglaze Leather Cleaner and Balm with brush.
- Various Clays (Megs, Dodo Juice, Sonus, DP, Wolf's, Bilt Hamber).
- 303 Convertible Cleaner.
- Nanloex Convertible Sealant.
- Various clay lubes (Born Slippy, Wolfs's etc . . .)
- AG Fast Glass & Glass Polish.
- Poorboy's Wheel Sealant.
- And some other stuff lol.










Polishing / Correctional Equipment:
- 2x twin 500w halogen site lamps.
- 3M Rotary Polisher.
- Dodo Juice Buff Daddy.
- Paint Detective P.T.G.
- 3M Sun Gun.
- Scholl Concepts Wet Sanding Daisys (P2000, P2500 & P3000)
- Scholl Concepts S3, S17+, S40.
- 3M Fast Cut Plus, Extra Fine, Ultrafina and Polish Rosa.
- Farecla G3 and G10.
- Gtechniq P1 & P2.
- Menz Power Finish & Final Finish.
- Liquid Shine High Cut, Fine Cut and Zero Swirl.
- AG HD Cleanse.
- VP Achilles Prep.
- Lots of backing plates.
- 2x Gtech Wool Pads, 2x Gtech Polishing Pads, 2x Gtech Finishing Pads.
- 3x 3M Compounding Pads, 3x 3M Polishing Pads, 3x 3M Finishing Pads.
- 2x Scholl Wool Pads, 2x Scholl white spider polishing pads, 2x Scholl Finishing Pads.
- Various spot pads and Coolfoam Pads (Cutting, Compounding, Polishing and Finishing).
- Lots of 3M tape, face masks, gloves.










Wash Equipment:
- 5 litre sprayer.
- 3x Grit Guard Buckets.
- Glossworkz Shampoo x3.
- Megs Gold Class.
- Bottles.
- 2x Dodo Juice Yeti Mits (with medium pet comb for maintenance).
- 2x Megs Mits.










Cloths / Towels:
- Applicators x35.
- General work towels x30.
- Drying towels x5.
- Buffing Towels x35

I probably haven't listed everything in all the photos. Like I said I estimate this is about 75% of my collection (also have a lock up) Stuff missing includes:

- Some more exclusive waxes that can't be posted for security and / or branding / copyright issues.
- Brushes.
- Bottles.
- Some of my machining pads.
- Lots of towels / cloths.

So there you go, there is a general idea of my collection.

Ashley


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW some nice gear there buddie i'll do some updates with mine soon but i am a mobile valeter


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good collection there buddy.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Cheers guys, but i'm just getting started :thumb:.

Ashley

P.S The Raceglaze Black Label has absolutely blown me away, incredible stuff!


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

A lot of nice stuff, i'm drooling


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Why thank you sir, I am happy with the stuff that I have. I still have lots more stuff that I would love to purchase, but I have already blown a fortune setting up.

Ashley


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice indeed! Great collection!

I must try Black Label at some point


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

It never ends, trust me. I can't even finish half that i bought and still want more and more


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Very nice indeed! Great collection!
> 
> I must try Black Label at some point


You're not far away from me chap, you can borrow it if you wish? Let me know.

Ashley


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Ashley- said:


> You're not far away from me chap, you can borrow it if you wish? Let me know.
> 
> Ashley


Nice one, might take you up on that at some point 

You're on Edition 38 a lot aren't you?


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah until very recently. Trying to spread my forum wings though because there are a lot of err . . . how can I put this . . . annoying people on there :thumb:. Let me know if you want to borrow the RG.

Ashley


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah will do dude!

What do you drive?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh and in your experience, what's your 'go to' on say a black Golf? Mine is rock hard! I'm used to correcting 'frenchies' which were pretty easy going. No chance of sorting a VAG in a day!

Do you rate the Scholl stuff?


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Yeah will do dude!
> 
> What do you drive?


*Muffles because he's embarrassed at the pile of poop he drives*. I spent so much setting up I had to sell my nice van, car, and everything else that could be sold. I would have sold my own mother for another pot of wax I wanted if anyone wanted her haha.

What do you drive?

Ashley


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol fair enough!! Hope it all works out for you, you certainly haven't skimped on gear!

I was a long suffering RenaultSport owner, but recently changed to an Edition 30 Golf in black... paint is like granite!


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Oh and in your experience, what's your 'go to' on say a black Golf? Mine is rock hard! I'm used to correcting 'frenchies' which were pretty easy going. No chance of sorting a VAG in a day!
> 
> Do you rate the Scholl stuff?


I've just moved over to Scholl Concepts. The flexibility they give with finishing down is very impressive. You definitely won't have a problem with VAG paint if you tackle it with Scholl. As with the Raceglaze you can borrow my Scholl stuff before buying tonnes of the stuff as it doesn't come cheap and you will want to make sure you get on with it.

Ashley


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Ashley- said:


> I've just moved over to Scholl Concepts. The flexibility they give with finishing down is very impressive. You definitely won't have a problem with VAG paint if you tackle it with Scholl. As with the Raceglaze you can borrow my Scholl stuff before buying tonnes of the stuff as it doesn't come cheap and you will want to make sure you get on with it.
> 
> Ashley


You're a legend Sir, I'm sure I'll have something you can try in return :thumb:


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Haha I don't expect a trade off but if / when you do come to borrow my stuff I might have a browse of your collection for something to borrow :thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

nice collection!


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Does anyone know the legalities of posting pictures of Zmyol products?

Ashley


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Ashley- said:


> Does anyone know the legalities of posting pictures of Zmyol products?
> 
> Ashley


No problem as you're not a paid up Supporter, so its a personal collection isn't it 

Get them up


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

RussZS said:


> No problem as you're not a paid up Supporter, so its a personal collection isn't it
> 
> Get them up


I like to air on the side of caution, I have had some run ins with companies trying to pursue legal action against me. Less said the better.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I will try and find the time to get the rest of my stuff photographed and uploaded then


----------



## El_Cid (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Collection !!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

So professionals still can't post pictures of Zymol waxes?

Crazy!

Anyway great collection there mate, extremely jealous!


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

No as far as I know pros are forbidden from posting pictures of said products. So although i'm not a paid sponsor, I would still rather not. 

Thanks for the compliments. Unfortunately I don't see my products as enjoyable, just as a means to an end. Vehicle prep is only enjoyable as a hobby, as soon as you turn it into a full time profession the joy seems to be sucked out of it (in my opinion / experience). 

Ashley


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice to see the Blackfire there. Great stuff.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> Nice to see the Blackfire there. Great stuff.


Nice to see a fellow fan of BF. ALWAYS use it on dark metallics / pearlescents, blows me away :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I do really rate the BF stuff. I used GEP by machine and hand and by hand last night the paint looked great and felt very clean.

BY the way I wouldn't hesitate to post up your zymol stuff. I know I wouldn't care. It's your product not anyone elses.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

great collection..


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

tonyy said:


> great collection..


Thank you sir :thumb:


----------

